# Why is J2180 in the HCPCS book?



## hsmith67 (Jan 5, 2012)

It appears Mepergan (J2180), a combo of meperidine (Demerol) and promethazine (Phenergan) injectable has not been manufactured for a couple of years. We noticed a couple years ago the claims were denied and upon investigation found the payers knew the drug was discontinued and therefore stopped reimbursing for it. We updated our fee ticket and bill as J2175 and J2550 (although the nurses will draw up in one vial to only administer 1 shot to patient vs. 2 - essentially "home made Mepergan"). 

Now, in the 2012 HCPCS book it still appears! It was in 2010, 2011, and now 2012 HCPCS books and to my knowledge cannot be purchased. Does a discontinued drug stay in the HCPCS book into perpetuity? Anyone here know how to get a discontinued drug out of the HCPCS book (other than whiteout). 

Thanks for any help/direction,
Hunter Smith, CPC


----------



## ajs (Jan 6, 2012)

hsmith67 said:


> It appears Mepergan (J2180), a combo of meperidine (Demerol) and promethazine (Phenergan) injectable has not been manufactured for a couple of years. We noticed a couple years ago the claims were denied and upon investigation found the payers knew the drug was discontinued and therefore stopped reimbursing for it. We updated our fee ticket and bill as J2175 and J2550 (although the nurses will draw up in one vial to only administer 1 shot to patient vs. 2 - essentially "home made Mepergan").
> 
> Now, in the 2012 HCPCS book it still appears! It was in 2010, 2011, and now 2012 HCPCS books and to my knowledge cannot be purchased. Does a discontinued drug stay in the HCPCS book into perpetuity? Anyone here know how to get a discontinued drug out of the HCPCS book (other than whiteout).
> 
> ...



This is in the HCPCS book:

Requests for coding modifications should be sent to the following address:

Felicia Eggleston, CMS HCPCS Workgroup Coordinator
Centers for Medicare and Medicaid Services
C5-08-27
7500 Security Blvd
Baltimore, Maryland 21244-1850


----------



## donnajrichmond (Jan 6, 2012)

Per the CMS HCPCS files: 
Other HCPCS Notes

-- Discontinued procedure and modifier codes will appear in the HCPCS file for four years to facilitate claims processing.  After four years, these procedure and modifier codes will no longer appear.


----------



## ajs (Jan 6, 2012)

donnajrichmond said:


> Per the CMS HCPCS files:
> Other HCPCS Notes
> 
> -- Discontinued procedure and modifier codes will appear in the HCPCS file for four years to facilitate claims processing.  After four years, these procedure and modifier codes will no longer appear.



Good to know!  And makes sense too...


----------



## hsmith67 (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks!


----------

